# Doe kid



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

This doe kid is 3.5 months old, let me know your thoughts! Sorry the photo is blurry, I can't figure out why


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is pretty. I'm not good at critiquing.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm just learning yet but from what I see I really like her! She's nice and level, nice brisket for her age, nice neck tie in, nice leg angulation, and decent rump angle. Long and she should develop some nice depth too


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I dont have dairy goats. But I love her color. And :up: everything they said!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice Doe.

I hope someone who knows, will chime in soon for you.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

What a pretty doe! No major faults that catch my eye. Only think I can see is that her front legs look a little awkward, but that might be the way she's standing.
She is so very balanced. I love her sharp overall dairy character with flat bone pattern, angulation, length and femininity. She excels in body capacity for her age with that nice brisket extension. She has great stature and a very strong topline with a near perfect rump.
I know it's difficult, but especially if you are using these pictures for a website, try to keep your hand off their backs for the picture. It distracts from the topline and can make it harder for a judge to get a good look in the ring.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> What a pretty doe! No major faults that catch my eye. Only think I can see is that her front legs look a little awkward, but that might be the way she's standing.
> She is so very balanced. I love her sharp overall dairy character with flat bone pattern, angulation, length and femininity. She excels in body capacity for her age with that nice brisket extension. She has great stature and a very strong topline with a near perfect rump.
> I know it's difficult, but especially if you are using these pictures for a website, try to keep your hand off their backs for the picture. It distracts from the topline and can make it harder for a judge to get a good look in the ring.


Thank you for the feedback! I purchased all my doelings based solely off of genetics/LA since I do not have the eye yet for critiquing. What does it mean that she is "flat boned"? This is just a quick photo I snagged when taking some of older does. We will be taking more later after our last doe freshens for the website. Front legs are always something I have a hard time placing for some reason, just because I can't really tell how they look from above. I own this kids sires full brother so I'm excited to have the genetics to work with in my own herd! She is my favorite kid this year


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

She is beautiful! You made a good choice!
When you set her up, imagine a line going straight down from her withers. You want it to intersect her hocks. You can use your arm as the line to help position them correctly.

Flat bone is a dairy strength trait. It means just that, their bones are flat, lol. Maybe someone can explain it better, but look at a pygmy. They are round little tubs, very stocky. A flat bone pattern helps a dairy goat to look more refined and angular. It's especially noticeable in the hip area. You want them to be sharp and not rounded like a quarter horse rump.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Morning Star Farm said:


> She is beautiful! You made a good choice!
> When you set her up, imagine a line going straight down from her withers. You want it to intersect her hocks. You can use your arm as the line to help position them correctly.
> 
> Flat bone is a dairy strength trait. It means just that, their bones are flat, lol. Maybe someone can explain it better, but look at a pygmy. They are round little tubs, very stocky. A flat bone pattern helps a dairy goat to look more refined and angular. It's especially noticeable in the hip area. You want them to be sharp and not rounded like a quarter horse rump.


That makes sense! Thank you for explaining it. I am attempting to plan breedings for next year which is why I'm hoping to look at her major faults. I personally can't see anything which makes it really hard for me to plan her breeding. Her dam is milking 9.5 lbs as a first freshener, so I'm not too worried about the dairy aspect of it. Her dams udder is globular in shape, has a nice medial with near perfect teat placement and is a super high and wide attachment. So I'm not sure where to go with this kids breeding!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I would find the nicest buck available to breed her, one that will compliment all of her strong points and give you more animals like her!


----------

